

The Police Are Scanning the Faces of Every Single Person at Download - robin_reala
http://noisey.vice.com/en_uk/blog/download-festival-is-a-police-trial-ground-for-facial-recognition

======
PebblesHD
Is this in any way legal? I'm almost totally convinced this sort of intrusion
and violation of privacy without cause is totally beyond what the police are
allowed to do, even with the current trends toward this sort of thing in the
U.K.

------
baaron
If one wanted to attend the festival without being subjected to facial
recognition software, I might recommend masks from
[http://www.urmesurveillance.com/](http://www.urmesurveillance.com/) or
something similar. A number of sites selling "anti-facial-recognition" masks
have opened in the last few years.

